# Motor upgrade



## jsvans007 (5 mo ago)

I have a compressor motor that has been discontinued and trying to see what motor can I replace it with. 
Campbell Hausfield 
5.5 hp
Motor model: WL390100AJ, which was replaced by: wl212000sj. (No longer available).
What can I replace the motor with (knowing that some base plate modifications might be needed)?
Any sugestions?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

jsvans007,

I found a complete pump/motor replacement on eBay if it's the same as you have, didn't see a picture of your motor.

Replacement Pump/Motor Assembly for Husky Air Compressor Induction Motor | eBay 

Stephen


----------



## jsvans007 (5 mo ago)

Here are a few pictures of my motor:


stevon said:


> jsvans007,
> 
> I found a complete pump/motor replacement on eBay if it's the same as you have, didn't see a picture of your motor.
> 
> ...


Thanks but it doesn't quite look like mine. I'm trying to figure out how to upload pictures of the motor I have


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

jsvans007,

guess the photo attachments didn't make it, in any case I saw possibly a cheaper solution:









Husky 8 gallon tank 135 PSI replacement parts Complete Pump A600006 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Husky 8 gallon tank 135 PSI replacement parts Complete Pump A600006 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Stephen



stevon said:


> jsvans007,
> 
> I found a complete pump/motor replacement on eBay if it's the same as you have, didn't see a picture of your motor.
> 
> ...


----------

